
Humanity will never achieve artificial intelligence, and this is why - rndn
https://www.memyselfandrobot.com/artificial-intelligence/humanity-will-never-achieve-artificial-intelligence-and-this-is-why/
======
amq
Does creating an artificial brain or simulating it count as an A.I.?

~~~
rndn
Yes.

